# Barómetro Económico - dica de 1883



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 12:00)

No arquivo do Diário de Notícias da Madeira de 1883, encontrei esta dica para ter um barometro para previsão do tempo... se resulta, não sei


----------



## Minho (30 Jun 2007 às 12:55)

Sem dúvida, um barómetro totalmente *biológico*


----------



## Mago (30 Jun 2007 às 20:34)

Bom apontamento, não deixa de ser curioso...


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2007 às 23:56)

As coisas que tu descobres...
Eu também descobri uma coisa engraçada. Vamos lá a ver se 124 anos depois não desmascarámos um plágio ou uma violação de direitos de autor  

Excerto dum livro da era vitoriana:



> «A leech kept in a phial or bottle, partly filled with water, will indicate approaching change in the weather. Place on a window-ledge an eight-ounce phial containing a leech and about six ounces of water, and watch it daily. When the weather continues serene and beautiful, the leech will lie motionless at the bottom of the phial, rolled in a spiral form. When it begins to rain at noon, or a little before or after, the leech will be found at the top of its lodging, where it remains until the weather becomes settled. When wind approaches, the leech gallops about its limpid habitation with great liveliness, seldom resting until the wind becomes violent. When a thunder-storm is about to appear, the animal seeks a lodgment above the level of the water, displays great uneasiness, and moves about in convulsive-like threads. In clear frost, as in fine summer weather, it will lie constantly at the bottom; whereas in snowy weather, as in rain, it dwells at the very mouth of the phial. The observer should cover the mouth of the phial with a piece of linen, and change the water every week or two.»



O blogger que encontrou este antigo texto, diz que já exprimentou e funciona melhor do que as famosas apresentadoras de Meteo na TV   e recomenda ao Met Office britânico que crie uma rede nacional de sanguessugas dentro de frascos equipados com webcam. A única dúvida do blogger é saber como exportar os dados para uma base de dados SQL.

http://www.simple-talk.com/community/blogs/philfactor/archive/2006/10/27/3350.aspx


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 00:49)

Vince disse:


> As coisas que tu descobres...
> Eu também descobri uma coisa engraçada. Vamos lá a ver se 124 anos depois não desmascarámos um plágio ou uma violação de direitos de autor
> 
> Excerto dum livro da era vitoriana:
> ...



Mto interessante esse achado Vince, queres lá ver que foi mesmo plágio..  e com mais de 100 anos...


----------



## rossby (1 Jul 2007 às 23:46)

Rog disse:


> Mto interessante esse achado Vince, queres lá ver que foi mesmo plágio..  e com mais de 100 anos...



 Acho que o plágio é das empresas de sondagens em designar os seus inquéritos periódicos de "barómetros". Acho até que até há um que se chama mesmo "barómetro económico".

Em fim, qualquer dia chegam ao pé de um jóvem e se lhe perguntarem para que serve um barómetro, responderá certamente que para "medir a opinião de alguma coisa"... 

Sinais dos tempos ...


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 00:25)

rossby disse:


> Acho que o plágio é das empresas de sondagens em designar os seus inquéritos periódicos de "barómetros". Acho até que até há um que se chama mesmo "barómetro económico".
> 
> Em fim, qualquer dia chegam ao pé de um jóvem e se lhe perguntarem para que serve um barómetro, responderá certamente que para "medir a opinião de alguma coisa"...
> 
> Sinais dos tempos ...



Foge a boca para a verdade. Nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas se calhar é porque a maioria das sondagens não mede opinião nenhuma, provavelmente são apenas a medida da "pressão" de determinados interesses políticos, económicos ou sociais


----------

